# Vitamin/Mineral supplements- how often?



## Mrs. Farris (Sep 25, 2010)

I used a combined vitamin/mineral powder sprinkled over my russian tortoises food. It is Miner-all indoor formula by Sticky Tongue farms (it was recommended by my local reptile specialty store). Right now, I do a little bit each day on top of his greens, but I have heard from some sites/sources that you should only do it every few days. How often should I be using my supplement?


----------



## Tom (Sep 25, 2010)

Well that completes the list. You've now hit on every debatable topic!  Good for you. It means you are doing all the right research.

Some people use supplements every day. Others use none at all. Some people leave out capfuls of powdered calcium carbonate and or cuttlebones and let the tortoises self-supplement. Each of these three groups produces healthy torts. I've chosen to take the middle road and use a little sometimes. I think every day is too much because Ca interferes with the absorption of other minerals and certain fatty acids. I think none at all is not so good either, because the foods that we offer in captivity cannot possibly give them all the nutrients and minerals that they would get for themselves in the wild.

For 20 years or so I've been giving a little pinch of Ca, twice a week and a little pinch of vitamins, once a week. This strategy has worked well for me, in my situation. This is what I generally do for hatchlings, little ones and breeding females. I use less for adult males or females outside of egg production times.


----------



## Mrs. Farris (Sep 25, 2010)

Yeah, that was kind of my suspicion, that everyone does it a little different. I think I am going to do every other day or every two days. My stuff is vitamins and minerals all in one. I have read about the cuttle bone thing in all of my books, I was planning on getting one next time I went to the pet store. So I'm on the right track, which is great. Thanks again for all your advice!


----------



## Madkins007 (Sep 26, 2010)

It is about the same for humans. 

People who sell the stuff say to take them every day, and to get the really fancy kinds.

Nutritional experts say to get your vitamins in your food and avoid the pills, but if you suspect your diet is deficient, take a vitamin every now and again for insurance, and to take a pretty basic version.

One thing to note on vitamins is that the cheapest stuff on the market uses the cheapest filler and sources. This can cause problems or go bad the fastest. You don't need the fancy stuff, but generally aim for the low-cost good brand stuff.

Also- there is not a LOT of difference between vitamins for people, puppies, or parrots. People stuff tends to be the cheapest and best regulated. In fact, when they were tested, most pet vitamins have been found to not contain what they say.

As long as we are on the subject, look for a supplement that has a ratio of A, D, and E of about 100:10:1. This is what zoos aim for, and a lot of reptile vitamins really overload the A- some mixes of 3,000:10:1 are not uncommon.


----------

